
Airbnb Asking for Relief - borkt
https://www.businessinsider.com/airbnb-asking-congress-give-tax-relief-and-loans-to-hosts-2020-3
======
borkt
This is unreasonable. Airbnb operators are often law breaking, unapologetic
neighbors, but in this situation they are asking for a bailout? The only way I
could get behind this at all is if it is limited to legal, licensed short-term
rentals and completely excludes all of the people in my town and others who
ignore the laws and sue municipalities until they give up on enforcement.
Taxpayer money should not be going to bail the majority of these sharks out.

